# Union Force or Rome Targa?



## UKPowder (Apr 28, 2012)

*Union Force, Rome Targa or Alternative?*

well i can get them both for the same price, so im not sure.

i love shredding pow and offpiste, and finding natural jumps and tables, but i dont want to be confined to that, i do go to the park sometimes and ride groomers if the snow is shit
also if you have any alternative bindings my style of riding, itd be great if you mentioned them and why theyre good!

votes so far:
Targa 3
Force 0


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

The Targas can be customized. The ankle strap has Firm and Medium inserts or ride without inserts for a softer feel. Targas also come with cant pads. My vote goes to Targas.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

They both have toe strap issues, but Union's is a bigger problem. All in all I'd go with the Targa.


----------



## UKPowder (Apr 28, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> They both have toe strap issues, but Union's is a bigger problem. All in all I'd go with the Targa.


hmm, what do you mean by toe strap issues? i heard the Union Forces were awesome so thats why i was looking at them.. first time im buying a setup, so would you have any other recommendations?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> They both have toe strap issues, but Union's is a bigger problem. All in all I'd go with the Targa.


If you mean toe strap slippage I have never had a problem with my Targas. Their "Conformist" toe strap holds quite well for me.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The bindings are kind of a personal choice. It really depends on what you find comfortable and what you ride and what your board is. 

As far as the Union toe strap issue, they are just god awful. There will be someone who is gonna come in here and start bitching up a storm cause they are a fan boy of them, but they have major issues. They have tried to fix it a bunch of times and haven't. Hopefully by next season they will have. 

As far as the Targa's they are a hit and miss thing. Some people never have problems with the toe strap and some do. It just kind of breaks and the straps seem to not work in colder conditions, but I've honestly never had that problem. You just can't ratchet at mach speeds like everyone tries too.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> As far as the Targa's they are a hit and miss thing. Some people never have problems with the toe strap and some do. It just kind of breaks and the straps seem to not work in colder conditions, but I've honestly never had that problem. You just can't ratchet at mach speeds like everyone tries too.


I can agree with that, I did have 1 issue with a ratchet that suddenly stopped ratcheting. The quick fix (probably going to be difficult to understand this...): without the ladder in the ratchet flip the ratchet all the over, something clicked and then I was able to ratchet again.


----------



## UKPowder (Apr 28, 2012)

hmm, seems like the Rome Targas are good bindings. Anything else that can compete with them as a allmountain-slightly-leaning-towards-freeride-binding?


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

flux sf45's, raiden blackhawks, ride capos, k2 formulas, just throwing out possibilities


----------



## UKPowder (Apr 28, 2012)

chub11 said:


> flux sf45's, raiden blackhawks, ride capos, k2 formulas, just throwing out possibilities


yeah, the flux sf45s were my first choice of binding, but unfortunately no one is selling them here in the UK and sellers in the US either dont ship to the UK or have very expensive shipping costs. The K2s and capos seem to have poor build quality from what ive read online. the blackhawks look pretty nice - will do some more research on them. Thanks for the ideas


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Lots of good stuff out there. But of the two you list, I'd go with the Targas.


----------



## UKPowder (Apr 28, 2012)

bobthegood said:


> Lots of good stuff out there. But of the two you list, I'd go with the Targas.


what else would you recommend?


----------



## UKPowder (Apr 28, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Read my review of the Targas.
> 
> They are an awesome binding and I the toe strap "issue" is the rubber webbing material they used this year is too soft and after about 10 days of hard riding, it wore through. Rome is aware of the problem and I was given a prototype toe strap that is similar to what they are using on the 390 and it is solid. As for the ratchets, I have never had a problem with any Targa or Rome system and that includes riding in -30F weather in Alaska. The only issue is that ice can get built up in the trenches of the ladder straps preventing a solid lock. If that happens, just take a second to work the ice out of the mechanism and you are in good shape.
> 
> ...


thanks!
i read your review, looks like i may look into some different bindings because the unions' toe strap is too much of a problem and the targas seem to heavy for an allmountain binding


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I have no complaints with my cartels after 50 days with them. Great do it all binding. Super comfy and responsive enough.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Union Force can do it all: back - (slack, really) country, park, and groomers. I've been rocking the MCs for a couple of seasons and plan to continue next year.

But I haven't tried the Targas, so can't compare.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

i have a union force 2012 bindings..and i can tell you that toe cap is not a problem..you just need to set it up properly..i wear burton ambush 2012 boots if that helps any..only complaint that i have is that the screws are getting loose to easily for my liking i lost i screw at the top of the mnt so was pretty pissed..but other than that pretty solid binding...can take care of everything..and def not as durable as everybody makes it to be...dont like when somebody says its bomb proof..but no regrets so far..hope i helped


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Last year I rode K2 Autos, Rome Targa's, GNU Agro's, and Flow NXT ATSE's. All good bindings. The K2's are light to the point of learning to trust them; the Targa's are all around steady, infinitely tweakable performers, a bit heavy. I did not have the issues Snowolf had with the toe straps, but I suspect he hits it a bit harder than I do. Could also be the way different boots fit in a particular binding??. GNU Agro's remind me of a car \ suv "crossover" - two strap feel and functionality, with easy entry on top of the hill. The Flows are flows - a bit on the heavy side, crazy toe side lean, super comfy when set up right, and fastest in and out. I mostly ride midwest, and the GNU's and Flows are great for the short up and down lappers. On my western trips I brought the Targa's and the Agro's. Traditional tweakable two strap for the tough stuff, and the easy in and out for late day goofin off. BTW - I'm 5'10", 190, 11 K2T1 DB, and rode an 11/12 NS HeritageX 159, and a 10/11 JONES Mountain Twin 159.


----------

